

RSA Discusses How Flash Owned Them - Garbage
http://blogs.rsa.com/rivner/anatomy-of-an-attack/

======
jjguy
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2398520>

and that was the original, without a useless packetstorm frameset a la 1994.

